# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  طراحی سایت مانند بایننس

## amingifts

ساخت *سایت* صرافی با امکان خرید و فروش بین کاربران *مانند بایننس*
*طراحی* و پیاده سازی انواع وب اپ ، *سایت* فروشگاهی ، شرکتی و سازمانی با پشتیبانی سالانه و سئو. شرکت مهندسی وب آذین 

*
راه اندازی صرافی** p2p:*
خرید و فروش کریپتو در بازار P2P برخلاف صرافی‌های سنتی دو طرفه می باشد.
معاملات همتا به همتا (P2P) نوعی روش مبادله ارزهای دیجیتال است که به معامله گران اجازه می دهد بدون نیاز به شخص ثالث برای تسهیل تراکنش ها، مستقیماً با یکدیگر معامله کنند.
*چرا اسکریپت کریپتو پرو*

راه اندازی سریع
راه اندازی سریع پس از خرید

امنیت بالا
ورود دو مرحله ای،احراز هویت کاربران…

سرعت و بهینه سازی
سرعت و بهینه بودن جهت لود سریع وب سایت

رعایت الگوریتم های سئو
در ادامه به اهمیت سئو در طراحی سایت ارز دیجیتال خواهیم پرداخت

کیف پول ارزی ریالی
کیف پول ارزی ریالی (با قابلیت واریز و برداشت آنی)

معاملات آنی و هوشمند
پشتیبانی از معاملات حرفه ای و p2p به صورت اتوماتیک

قابلیت اتصال به صرافی های بزرگ دنیا
قابلیت اتصال به صرافی های بزرگ دنیا(بایننس ، کوکوین)

حسابداری پیشرفته
پنل حسابداری جهت محااسبه میزان سود مدیر سایت در بازه های مختلف

تنظیمات حرفه ای
تنظیمات حرفه ای و پیشرفته در مانند. میزان کارمزدها ، واریز و برداشت اتوماتیک یا دستی ،متن و تصویر احراز هویت،تنظیمات سئو و….

واریز و برداشت اتوماتیک
واریز و برداشت اتوماتیک و یا دستی به انتخاب مدیر سایت

روش های کسب در آمد متنوع
روش های کسب در امد از این سامانه در بالا توضیح داده شد

قابلیت ارائه اپ اندروید و IOS
در هنگام خرید سامانه ارزدیجیتال امکان درخواست اپلیکیشن اندروید و ios نیز وجود دارد

ریسپانسیو واکنشگرا
در طراحی سایت و اپلیکیشن صرافی ارز دیجیتال تمام موارد کاربر پسند بودن رعایت شده.

سیستم بندی پیشرفته مدیران
امکان تعریف مدیر با دسترسی های متنوع به عنوان مثال شما میتونید مدیری تعریف کنید که تنها به بخش ارزها دسترسی داشته باشد.

سیستم پرسش و پاسخ (تیکیتینگ) حرفه ای
امکان ثبت تیکیت توسط کاربر و مدیر به صورت دو طرفه و تعاملی وجود دارد

ورود دو مرحله ای کاربران
ورود دو مرحله ای کاربران توسط :  *Google authenticator* *sms*  *email*

سطح بندی پیشرفته کاربران
سطح بندی کاربران با توجه به میزان خرید آنها به صورت اتوماتیک

پنل کسب درآمد
پنل کسب درآمد و زیر مجموعه گیری برای کاربران که میزان کارمزد و … توسط مدیر تنظیم میگردد

درگاه بانکی
قابلیت اتصال به هر درگاه بانکی به انتخاب شما

تعریف رمزارز
تعریف بی نهایت رمز ارز

تعریف بازارمعاملاتی
تعریف بی نهایت بازار معاملاتی

کدنویسی حرفه ای و استاندارد
کد نویسی حرفه ای و استفاده از برترین فریم ورک های دنیا

ماشین حساب آنلاین قیمت
ماژول ماشین حساب حرفه ای جهت برآورد قیمت توسط کاربر

بزورسانی منظم
ما هموراره هسته اصلی این سامانه را از لحاظ امنیتی و کیفیتی چک و بروزرسانی می نماییم
*تکنولوژی های استفاده شده جهت طراحی اسکریپت خرید و فروش ارز دیجیتال**:*
برای راه اندازی اسکریپت صرافی ارز دیجیتال وب آذین از برترین تکنولوژی های روز دنیا استفاده شده است

Php –*laravel*

- فریم ورک قدرتمند لاراول : سریع و ایمن

Vue js: برترین فریم ورک های جاوا اسکریپت

Mysql , Bootstrap 4,





برخی از امکانات اضافه شده به ورژن 4:

1- اپلیکیشن pwa جهت نمایش بهتر در اندروید و ios

2- تغییرات کلی در ظاهر مدیریت و پنل کاربران

3-دریافت موجودی لحظه ای کیف پول شما (ارزهای دیجیتال)

4-اتوماتیک شدن خرید و فروش

5-کیف پول داخلی با قابلیت واریز و برداشت (ارزی ریالی ..بیت کوین ، تتر ، اتریوم و…)

برای دریافت دمو ورژن 4 ، مشاوره و لیست تمام تغییرات در ارتباط باشید

----------


## amingifts

جهت مشاهده دمو و دریافت مشاوره با کارشناسان ما در ارتباط باشید


شماره های تماس : 09109909006 – 7

ثابت : 03136261556 – 7

لینک دمو:  https://v4.exchange-demo.ir/



*اسکریپت صرافی*

----------

